# El Bulli 1998-2002



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

How is it that there is no mention of the English language release of the latest El Bulli cookboob by Ferran Adria, the most exciting cook on the planet? Is there anyone in "Chicagoland" that has found a copy anywhere?

Terrarich


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I heard it might be coming out next year in English so be patient. Adria is working on a followup book as well. I believe you can order his book from Europe but it'll cost you a pretty penny. I'm dying to see it too....


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

Not so. The English version was released about a week ago and is already sold at at the JB prince website, and at chipbooks.com, but is still available at gourmand.com.

Terrarich


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

...so did you order it? Both these sites are under construction...


----------



## terrarich (Feb 19, 2002)

I am confused by what you are saying. What sites are under construction? I haev not ordered it yet because I am still trying to figure out how I could justify such an extravagant purchase to my wife. Since I made the switch from being just a foodie to being a full-on cook two years ago (currently an ACF Chef apprentice) My desire for all things cool and culinary has been tamed somewhat by my severe drop in income. The El Bulli book, however, might just be worth it.

These are just two out of the several internet sources I have found for the book:
http://www.jbprince.com/product.asp?0=0&1=0&3=3167
http://www.chipsbooks.com/elbulli.htm

Terrarich


----------

